# amdgpu no workie



## Scott_S (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm trying to get Ghostbsd going but I have this problem...I've asked at their forums but no one has given me the answer. Since Ghostbsd starts out with Freebsd I decided to come here and ask for help.

So here's the thing:

Running env vblank_mode=0 glxgears only produces about 185 frames per second with an Amd Phenom2x4965 quad core with Amd Radeon Hd 7870 2 gb memory. It's old but...

In Linux it does 5000 fps plus so I know there's something wrong. In the games I have tried it either crashes or just gives me a frame every couple of seconds or so. Xonotic, Bzflag, Alien Arena etc.

I followed the instructions on this page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics, but no luck. This system just has an old fashioned bios. No UEFI.

Do you think you can help me?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 11, 2020)

A page from 2018,  Pitcairn, acceleration doesn't work yet. So the card should work but without acceleration.


			GraphicsOld - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 11, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> A page from 2018,  Pitcairn, acceleration doesn't work yet. So the card should work but without acceleration.
> 
> 
> GraphicsOld - FreeBSD Wiki



I already saw this page. Is it wrong?



			Graphics/AMD-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## sidetone (Aug 11, 2020)

When you type `kldstat`, do any of the following show up: "radeon", "amd", "drm" and "linuxkpi"? This means the drivers loaded for the kernel, and it's a prerequisite needed for the Xorg AMD video driver. If it doesn't show up, it may not be enabled or available for GhostBSD. Or it may need to be built in by older instructions, of compiling this kernel driver.

You have your user in the "video" group as it says in those directions, in etc/group?

Then, another video driver on FreeBSD is needed for Xorg: for instance x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu. You'll have to see if there are variants of AMD or ATI for that system. Check if something like this is already installed. It doesn't require recompiling Xorg, but it could possibly on that OS.


It may be possible to play those games with a VESA driver, only if the window is minimized to a small area of the screen. It takes more GPU processing power and needs a better driver to run full and larger windows. This last one isn't a good solution, but it's worked for playing video that didn't have a better GPU driver in the past.


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 11, 2020)

Let us see your logs by https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/hw-probe/


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 11, 2020)

sidetone said:


> When you type `kldstat`, do any of the following show up: "radeon", "amd", "drm" and "linuxkpi"? This means the drivers loaded for the kernel, and it's a prerequisite needed for the Xorg AMD video driver. If it doesn't show up, it may not be enabled or available for GhostBSD. Or it may need to be built in by older instructions, of compiling this kernel driver.
> 
> You have your user in the "video" group as it says in those directions, in etc/group?
> 
> ...




```
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1  110 0xffffffff80200000  2bf9460 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82dfa000   3b9990 zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff831b4000     a448 opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff831bf000     eed8 aesni.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff831ce000    1e7f8 geom_eli.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff83521000     87d0 tmpfs.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff8352a000     35b4 geom_uzip.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff8352e000     2e30 xz.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff83531000     1a20 fdescfs.ko
10    1 0xffffffff83533000    103b0 fuse.ko
11    1 0xffffffff83544000     2908 ums.ko
12    1 0xffffffff83547000    3cfc0 linux.ko
13    3 0xffffffff83584000     3308 linux_common.ko
14    1 0xffffffff83588000    34e60 linux64.ko
15    1 0xffffffff835bd000     4e44 cuse.ko
16    1 0xffffffff835c2000   24ff24 amdgpu.ko
17    4 0xffffffff83812000    764c0 drm.ko
18    7 0xffffffff83889000    12570 linuxkpi.ko
19    6 0xffffffff8389c000    13f30 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
20    4 0xffffffff838b0000      6d0 debugfs.ko
21    2 0xffffffff838b1000     ef91 ttm.ko
22    1 0xffffffff838c0000     7d29 radeon_pitcairn_mc_bin.ko
23    1 0xffffffff838c8000     f0eb radeon_pitcairn_smc_bin.ko
24    1 0xffffffff838d8000     240b radeon_pitcairn_pfp_bin.ko
25    1 0xffffffff838db000     2409 radeon_pitcairn_me_bin.ko
26    1 0xffffffff838de000     2409 radeon_pitcairn_ce_bin.ko
27    1 0xffffffff838e1000     228b radeon_pitcairn_rlc_bin.ko
28    1 0xffffffff838e4000   152980 radeonkms.ko
29    1 0xffffffff83a37000   12bf8c i915kms.ko
30    1 0xffffffff83b63000     4924 linprocfs.ko
31    1 0xffffffff83b68000      1a4 cd9660_iconv.ko
32    2 0xffffffff83b69000     2fb0 libiconv.ko
33    1 0xffffffff83b6c000    25268 ipfw.ko
34    1 0xffffffff83b92000      1a6 msdosfs_iconv.ko
```
Yes I am in video group.

That other driver was in the package manager but for some reason would not install which is just as well because I don't want to clutter my system up with more stuff until I'm sure I have exhausted all of the possibilities with the recommended method.


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 11, 2020)

aponomarenko said:


> Let us see your logs by https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/hw-probe/


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 11, 2020)

This program appears to be a drive monitoring app.


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 11, 2020)

Scott_S said:


> This program appears to be a drive monitoring app.


This is what I installed from the link you gave me: *To add the package:* pkg install hw-probe.
This is what I got:
Message from smartmontools-7.1_2:

--
smartmontools has been installed

To check the status of drives, use the following:

    /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ad0    for first ATA/SATA drive
    /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/da0    for first SCSI drive
    /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ada0    for first SATA drive

To include drive health information in your daily status reports,
add a line like the following to /etc/periodic.conf:
    daily_status_smart_devices="/dev/ad0 /dev/da0"
substituting the appropriate device names for your SMART-capable disks.

To enable drive monitoring, you can use /usr/local/sbin/smartd.
A sample configuration file has been installed as
/usr/local/etc/smartd.conf.sample
Copy this file to /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf and edit appropriately

To have smartd start at boot
    echo 'smartd_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf

What do you want me to do?


----------



## sidetone (Aug 12, 2020)

I already told you it was required. If the package won't install, try building it.


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 12, 2020)

sidetone said:


> I already told you it was required. If the package won't install, try building it.



I take it you mean the driver package not the monitoring tool. O.K.


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 12, 2020)

Scott_S said:


> This program appears to be a drive monitoring app.



Nope. It's a command to collect logs for debugging your case:


```
hw-probe -all -upload
```


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Aug 12, 2020)

OP: FYI, mods may kick this because GhostBSD is not supported here.


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 13, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> OP: FYI, mods may kick this because GhostBSD is not supported here.


O.K. That's what I was looking for. I'll try that command.

Thanks for the heads up about not being supported here.


----------



## chrbr (Aug 13, 2020)

Dear Scott_S,
I have just updated an ancient Lenovo laptop from FreeBSD-11.4 to FreeBSD-12.1 with a AMD graphic card. In the past x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy has been fine. The package does not exist anymore. But now x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati works fine. May be it works for your setup as well.


----------



## Scott_S (Aug 13, 2020)

chrbr said:


> Dear Scott_S,
> I have just updated an ancient Lenovo laptop from FreeBSD-11.4 to FreeBSD-12.1 with a AMD graphic card. In the past x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy has been fine. The package does not exist anymore. But now x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati works fine. May be it works for your setup as well.


Thank you for your kind reply.I will look into that.


----------



## sidetone (Aug 13, 2020)

They can ask here, if they didn't get an answer there. It says the mods may ask for proof of a link that they asked there.


Also, in make.conf, some programs need to have

```
OPTIONS_SET= VDPAU VAAP OPENGL
```
then programs that need these graphics need to be recompiled for it to work for them.


----------

